# Acquistare Iphone 6 su Groupon



## Milo (16 Settembre 2015)

Devo cambiare iphone, il mio è il 4 ed ha 4-5 anni.

Ho trovato l'iphone 6 su groupon a 569€, il prezzo sarebbe bono ma c'è da fidarsi? che dite?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

Allora Groupon è un azienda affidabile , è sul mercato da anni e è presente in tutto il mondo .
Da qui a dare per sicuro L affare al 100% ovviamente no , però controlla chi è il venditore che spedisce


----------



## Milo (16 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora Groupon è un azienda affidabile , è sul mercato da anni e è presente in tutto il mondo .
> Da qui a dare per sicuro L affare al 100% ovviamente no , però controlla chi è il venditore che spedisce



Ma se ho problemi col venditore? se ne lavano le mani?


----------



## Liuke (17 Settembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se ho problemi col venditore? se ne lavano le mani?


Guarda ho un amico che prese un iphone 5 su groupon venduto da iphoneme mi sembra. L'iphone e' arrivato con caricatore e cavo cinesi e come li ha attaccati alla corrente gli hanno bruciato il telefono. Per farselo cambiare o restituire soldi ha dovuto fare dei giri che manco ti sto a spiegare. Il mio consiglio e' di lasciar perdere


----------



## Milo (17 Settembre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Guarda ho un amico che prese un iphone 5 su groupon venduto da iphoneme mi sembra. L'iphone e' arrivato con caricatore e cavo cinesi e come li ha attaccati alla corrente gli hanno bruciato il telefono. Per farselo cambiare o restituire soldi ha dovuto fare dei giri che manco ti sto a spiegare. Il mio consiglio e' di lasciar perdere



ok


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Guarda ho un amico che prese un iphone 5 su groupon venduto da iphoneme mi sembra. L'iphone e' arrivato con caricatore e cavo cinesi e come li ha attaccati alla corrente gli hanno bruciato il telefono. Per farselo cambiare o restituire soldi ha dovuto fare dei giri che manco ti sto a spiegare. Il mio consiglio e' di lasciar perdere



Ma se vendono il cell per nuovo come fanno a metterci un caricatore non originale ?


----------



## Liuke (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se vendono il cell per nuovo come fanno a metterci un caricatore non originale ?


non sono nuovi ma ricondizionati


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> non sono nuovi ma ricondizionati



I ricondizionati di Apple hanno tutti gli accessori originali . Non riesco a capire come un azienda ( non apple ) possa vendere degli usati come ricondizionati non ufficiali .

Una roba da arresto immediato


----------



## Liuke (18 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I ricondizionati di Apple hanno tutti gli accessori originali . Non riesco a capire come un azienda ( non apple ) possa vendere degli usati come ricondizionati non ufficiali .
> 
> Una roba da arresto immediato


questo non so dirtelo...però ti assicuro che è cosi.
se non sbaglio è anche specificato nell'annunco di groupon che gli accessori non sono originali


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2015)

CONFERMO ecco qui l'inchiappettata : 

Contenuto della confezione
Spilletta estrai SIM
Pellicola protettiva
Cavo USB e adattatore da muro
Questi prodotti sono ricondizionati e sono in condizioni di piena operatività. Potrebbero presentare segni superficiali di usura che non influenzeranno il funzionamento del device. Sono stati testati, puliti, controllati e configurati affinchè tutto sia in linea con gli standard aspettati. Gli iPhone 5c verranno consegnati con confezione neutrale con logo iPhoneMe. _*Gli accessori sono compatibili.*_

o risparmio il 50/60 % per avere un usato con accessori " finti " o non ci penso neanche .. piuttosto mi faccio un finanziamento e lo compro nuovo in apple store


----------

